# Time Warner Cable increase



## catman (Jun 27, 2002)

Time warner cable in wisconsin here is increasing to $3 . Directv is $39.95 The digital cable is $66 . We satellites get samething for $39.95 . So we don't get the weather channel local .


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

catman said:


> Time warner cable in wisconsin here is increasing to $3 . Directv is $39.95 The digital cable is $66 . We satellites get samething for $39.95 . So we don't get the weather channel local .


Wow, you can get cable for $3. That sounds like a pretty good deal. What was it before?


----------



## catman (Jun 27, 2002)

My mother was paying $45 going up to $48 . I pay $66 for starz , HBO and total choice plus / locals


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Does your mother have DBS or cable


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

She must have cable, because DBS has never ever ever raised their rates in their entire history. :lol:


----------

